# making small fillets for picture frames



## jdeibel (Jun 26, 2013)

I want info on how to go about making small fillets for pic frames. Thanks JD


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice first post.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Joe. Is something like these what you are looking for?
Detail Router Bit Set - Lee Valley Tools
Small Molding Bit Set - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Joe. Is something like these what you are looking for?
> Detail Router Bit Set - Lee Valley Tools
> Small Molding Bit Set - Lee Valley Tools


I see potential in those bits Charles, thanks for the links.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I see potential in those bits Charles, thanks for the links.


I can see how they might be handy for the projects you like Oliver. I've been eyeballing a few of them too for future box making projects. I have a few of LV's regular sized bits and they are good quality for the price.


----------

